# capsize ratio/ water ballast Hunter 26



## ptsbug (Aug 14, 2006)

I actually have a few questions that hopefully someone can answer.
The capsize ratio of a water ballasted hunter 26?
I don't care much for the Macgregors (no offense), just doesn't fit.
I like the idea of a trailerable sailboat that can handle a gust if needed.
My wife is very nervous about the fast heeling articles on the Hunter, and I know I will have an unhappy sail if she isn't on my side of the pleasure scale.
She and I have been researching all the boats we can find that are around 10k, and able to be trailered.
I also want to back in at most any of the ramps in Minnesota, or Wisconsin to use my sailboat as a daycruiser/sailer.
There are obviously plenty of boats in that price range, but to sleep 4 adults, and have a private head has been the real deal breaker.
I hope to go look at an Oday 23 in a few days, the pictures look interesting on the internet, but things can look deceiving behind a camera lens.
This will be our first boat, we're getting tired of pulling a large camper, and would like to camp on the water for weekends.
After spending a week with my brother on Green Bay, we're hooked!!


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

The problem with water ballasted boats is that the ballast is water, and therefore doesn't contribute much to the righting moment unless it is above the waterline.

I'd stick to conventional lead if you want decent stability. They are out there in your price range, and they can be trailered.

See:
http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=71771&url=
http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=57309&url=


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well...I think a 27 C&C would be a bit much for a trailer. The Catalina 25 would seem to be an ideal boat for you as it is stable and trailerable and has a decent amount of room for a weekend. We used to trailer a Catalina 22 and weekend on it but it was fairly cramped even though we had a lot of fun on it and it was easy to get the mast up and down. Both boats are well within your price range and many are on the market. 
One thing to look at when you're shopping for ANY trailerable boat is how easy it will be for you to get the mast up and down. Many have jigs that let you do this fairly easily...but try before you buy!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Having owned a H26, I found it a great lake boat. With it's fractional rig, you're running a smaller headsail and if you reef the main when expecting stronger winds, you'll minimize heeling quite a bit. Another plus for the H26 is the mast raising system. I would raise and lower mine myself in about an hour. With help and practice, you can do it even quicker. It's also very roomy for a 26 footer, and with the "pop-top" you have plenty of headroom in the one area you need it.

The swing keel goes from 6' to 18", and since I was on a lake with shallow water in many spots, I rarely even lowered it. As far as handling a gust, it would round up on you before going over.

All in all, I was quite happy with the boat.

Regards,


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

camaradarie said:


> The Catalina 25 would seem to be an ideal boat for you as it is stable and trailerable...


While this is quite true, if you look into one, be sure it HAS a trailer already. They can be hard to find otherwise, or you will have to build one.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Well - call me old-fshioned but...*

...I like the idea of keeping the water outside the hull...my apologies to anyone who owns a boat with water ballast - I don't mean to offend you. If your concern is stability, then the lower down that ballast is, the more effective it is, one pound of metal at the end of a 3 foot keel or centreboard is worth between three and six pounds of water in the bilges (depending on the hull shape). If you are looking for a larger, trailerable boat - check out the Balboa 26. There are usually a few of them for sale, on trailers. They sail well, are nicely built, with centreboards, and easily tailerable. Also - consider the O'Day 272 LE....


----------



## bmunse (Feb 17, 2006)

I own a Hunter 26 and sail on the Mississippi. I had cast iron swing keel Windrose prior to the H26. The swing keel is a great thing to have in rivers and lakes. I have found the Hunter to be stable but it does heel more and sooner than the Windrose with its 6 foot keel down(very stable old boat). I leave our boat in the water year round and sail it often, usually at least once a week. There is another h26 next to me in the marina and he has owned his for 5 years and also sails year round. Because we do have cold temps here in St Louis, we pump out the ballast tank when a freezing threat occurs. when the harbor melts we just open up the ballast valve and go sailing. Wide roomy cabin, large cockpit with "catbird" rail seats, queensize bunk under cockpit, easy mast stepping, well laid out galley and head, very good light wind sailing ability and easy to sail, with all lines in the cockpit from the factory, make me very happy with this boat


----------

